# Gamekeeper pocket rocket 2 and vulture



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

after receiving my poachers friend last week,i found myself opening a package this morning containing 2 more from the gamekeepers range,a pocket rocket 2 and a vulture.first impressions were that that these are made with quality materials .both cattys were set up with double tbg,both models fit the hand well ,in particular the pocket rocket 2,at full draw being steady and rock solid in the hand,the vulture being equally as comfortable.shooting all 3 i have from john s range you find the same thing,you know your holding a serious bit of kit in the hand,wether it be for hunting or losing a band a side and using them for targets.would i add more to my collection?for sure,as i like value for money the same as everybody else.along with dealing with a proper stand up fella.and knowing ill be receiving a quality piece of merchandise,if you dont yet have a gamekeeper catapult in your range,your missing out on a quality addition to your collection

marcus sr


----------



## THEstoneSlinger (Dec 19, 2012)

no pics?


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

How much was the pocket rocket 2


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, the thread is over a year old. I would google it and go from there!


----------

